

Ask HN: Open-Source Pastebin clone, what features would you want? - Igglyboo

I&#x27;m creating an open-source pastebin clone right now for internal use at my company, we plan to open-source it once it&#x27;s in a usable state. What I would like to know from HN is what features would you like to see in a pastebin clone? Expiry dates, syntax highlighting, user accounts, etc.<p>The plan is to make this easily deployable by anyone who doesn&#x27;t want to expose their possibly sensitive pastes to the internet, they can stand it up on their own servers.
======
dozzie
I think you could look at LodgeIt (unofficial copy:
[https://github.com/ThiefMaster/lodgeit](https://github.com/ThiefMaster/lodgeit))
and clone most of its features.

------
27182818284
Syntax highlighting and expiration dates.

Honestly dpaste.de has pretty much everything I can imagine wanting.

------
amirouche
\- a code editor instead of a simple textarea

\- fork + diff over several generation

\- review comments and classic comments

\- tags to organize

\- markdown support

\- search engine

~~~
Igglyboo
Great ideas. Not sure what you mean by a code editor vs textarea, could you
elaborate on that one?

~~~
amirouche
Code mirror or ace editor or even atom if there is a standalone version.

